# Weight of Fish tanks filled



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Would someone look over this and let me know if this is somewhat close to the weight of a filled fish tank with water. The size of the tank are listed. I got it from this site. I'll be working on a 120 gallon tank in the near month and I just find this very suprising that a 120 gallon tank weights about 1,200-1,300 lbs.

Small Aquariums
(not recommended for beginners) 
Size L x W x H Filled Weight 
2 1/2 gallon 12" x 6" x 8" 27 lbs 
5 gallon 16" x 8" x 10" 62 lbs 
10 gallon Leader 20" x 10" x 12" 111 lbs 
15 gallon 24" x 12" x 12" 170 lbs 
15 gallon High 20" x 10" x 18" 170 lbs

Mid-sized Aquariums 
Size L x W x H Filled Weight 
20 gallon High 24" x 12" x 16" 225 lbs 
20 gallon Long 30" x 12" x 12" 225 lbs 
25 gallon 24" x 12" x 20" 282 lbs 
29 gallon 30" x 12" x 18" 330 lbs 
30 gallon Breeder 36" x 18" x 12" 348 lbs 
40 gallon Breeder 36" x 18" x 16" 458 lbs 
40 gallon Long 48" x 12" x 16" 455 lbs

Large Aquariums 
Size L x W x H Filled Weight 
50 gallon 36" x 18" x 19" 600 lbs 
55 gallon 48" x 13" x 21" 625 lbs 
65 gallon 36" x 18" x 24" 772 lbs 
75 gallon 48" x 18" x 21" 850 lbs 
90 gallon 48" x 18" x 24" 1050 lbs 
125 gallon 72" x 18" x 21" 1400 lbs 
150 gallon 72" x 18" x 28" 1800 lbs 
180 Gallon 72" x 24" x 25" 2100 lbs

Thanks.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I remember someone saying in another thread that when you include gravel, rocks, decorations, etc a tank ends up weighing roughly 10lbs/gallon, so 1200lbs sounds about right.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/tipsandt.../bltanksize.htm


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

10 lbs per gallon! guess how much my 220 weights?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

1 gallon of water = 8.3 US lbs.

My 125 weighs 206 pounds itself.

Water = Approx 1,037

150 lbs of sand.

Probably 30 pounds of everything else, driftwood, rocks, fish

*Thats a little over 1400 lbs just for my 125.*

If you were to add the canopy, stand, filters and extras it would be another 500 pounds.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Since I started my fish hobby back years ago, I never considered this weight factor of the filled tank. Just realized now that I have close to 4,210 pounds in my basement from filled fish aquariums. Suprising. Very cool to know. Thanks for the confirmations of the weight factor.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Inflade said:


> 10 lbs per gallon! guess how much my 220 weights?


3150?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

A very good rough estimate is 10 pound per gallon of a completely setup tank. Thus, for a 120g tank between 1,200 and 1,300 should be just about right. As stated above, a gallon of water weights 8.3 pounds, and after you factor in gravel, driftwood, equipment, etc. that should factor out to 10 pounds.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

does anyone have a 100 plus gallon on a 2nr floor? and if you did did you have to brace your floor?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I think there was a thread about this before, but that was a long time ago. I think a member that was an architect said that if you place the tank against an outside wall (e.g. load-bearing), then it would be fine. However, I have seen a 90g tank bow a floor before. Just an FYI.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

i would deff. like to find more info about the agianst the wall thing, cause i'm moving into a 2nd floor apt next year and i want to get my 150 gal up there but i'm scared its going to go crashing through


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

i would call some places that build houses, expecially the type of house your buying...and your going to have to find the blueprints or something and find how the house is built and where the beems and how thick of wood they used.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

eddyhead said:


> does anyone have a 100 plus gallon on a 2nr floor? and if you did did you have to brace your floor?


this thread scared me big time!
i have a 150 gal, 2-60 gals,1-40 gal, 1-30 gal in my apt on the *4th floor!* of a very old building! like early 1900's building! damn! now what will i do???


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

serra_keeper said:


> does anyone have a 100 plus gallon on a 2nr floor? and if you did did you have to brace your floor?


this thread scared me big time!
i have a 150 gal, 2-60 gals,1-40 gal, 1-30 gal in my apt on the *4th floor!* of a very old building! like early 1900's building! damn! now what do i do???








[/quote]

got insurance? Do you believe in god? Pray.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

serra_keeper said:


> does anyone have a 100 plus gallon on a 2nr floor? and if you did did you have to brace your floor?


this thread scared me big time!
i have a 150 gal, 2-60 gals,1-40 gal, 1-30 gal in my apt on the *4th floor!* of a very old building! like early 1900's building! damn! now what will i do???








[/quote]

HOLY sh*t!

I hope its made of concrete and on a supported wall!
If not you may have some issues.

How long have they been there?

THere was a thread on this topic....Do a few searches...I couldnt find it otherwise I would have linked it.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

notaverage said:


> does anyone have a 100 plus gallon on a 2nr floor? and if you did did you have to brace your floor?


this thread scared me big time!
i have a 150 gal, 2-60 gals,1-40 gal, 1-30 gal in my apt on the *4th floor!* of a very old building! like early 1900's building! damn! now what will i do???








[/quote]

*HOLY sh*t!*I hope its made of concrete and on a supported wall!
If not you may have some issues.

How long have they been there?

THere was a thread on this topic....Do a few searches...I couldnt find it otherwise I would have linked it.
[/quote]

u can say that again! been there for a year..the tanks have been there for about 6 months..im doing a research on the bldg, couldnt find any..its a brick buildling from the outside..the floors, im not sure. its carpeted and under the carpet would be wood..i just dont know if there's concrete beneath that wooden floor.

i guess i just have to tear down my 150 gal for now and set it up in my follk's garage for the meantime.. damn..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Well, since it is an apt it should be able to hold the weight. Apt floors are made of concert slabs, not wood flooring like houses. You might want to check with the apt management, since I know that they have regulations on the max size tank you can have on any floor above the 1st. That might dictate the size tank you can have in there. Of course, if you are cool with the apt management, then again, I would not worry about it.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> 1 gallon of water = 8.3 US lbs.
> 
> My 125 weighs 206 pounds itself.
> 
> ...


Don't forget though, *everything you put in your tank displaces water* and water is actually heavier then many of the things you put in there, so in actuality when putting in driftwood, sand, fish and certain types of rocks you're actually making your aquarium lighter. So the 10lbs/gallon rule stands up pretty well and your tank is probably closer to 1,250 lbs than 1,400.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Well, since it is an apt it should be able to hold the weight. Apt floors are made of concert slabs, not wood flooring like houses. You might want to check with the apt management, since I know that they have regulations on the max size tank you can have on any floor above the 1st. That might dictate the size tank you can have in there. Of course, if you are cool with the apt management, then again, I would not worry about it.


you sure on this coldfire? not that i dont trust you or what..im just worried right now..its a very old building..i cant check it with the management since pets arent allowed in the bldg.. well..i have seen other units with tanks tho but i think mine's are the biggest tanks in there. but if you're sure not to worry, then i'll take your word. thanks bro!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I am sure you have the largest tanks there.

Am I 100% sure, no. I have not seen your building, so I really can not say with 100% accuarcy that is correct. In general that is correct.

Question: the tanks have been in the apt for at least 6 months, are the floors warped any?

for the floors to crash, that would either happen right away under the weight, or take years to crack.

What is the limit of your renter's insurance?








Just playing.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

serra_keeper said:


> Well, since it is an apt it should be able to hold the weight. Apt floors are made of concert slabs, not wood flooring like houses. You might want to check with the apt management, since I know that they have regulations on the max size tank you can have on any floor above the 1st. That might dictate the size tank you can have in there. Of course, if you are cool with the apt management, then again, I would not worry about it.


you sure on this coldfire? not that i dont trust you or what..im just worried right now..its a very old building..i cant check it with the management since pets arent allowed in the bldg.. well..i have seen other units with tanks tho but i think mine's are the biggest tanks in there. but if you're sure not to worry, then i'll take your word. thanks bro!








[/quote]

Haha...off toopic a bit but I was a DICk when I was in my apt. I had a 29 gallon that when I changed the water I hung the hose out the 4th floor window and let it drain outside.
The super came to my in a panic...he thought there was some HUGE leak coming from my room...Luckily the guy was cool b/c we weren't allowed pets or tanks..I had a ferret my P tank and my roommate had a cat!

Good luck with that situation though!


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> I am sure you have the largest tanks there.
> 
> Am I 100% sure, no. I have not seen your building, so I really can not say with 100% accuarcy that is correct. In general that is correct.
> 
> ...












no warping whatsoever on the floors tho..i think you're right. well, to be on the safe side, maybe i'll just move my 150 to my dad's garage while im still in this apt until i can move. i dont have insurance and im in cali so the earthquake factor is gonna be an issue.

thanks coldfire! great help!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

FYI - the earthquake factor will not be an issue since it is renter's insurance. Renter's Insurance is for replacement cost of your personal property within the apt. It is not for the apt or its structural integrity E.g. if the apt burned down, if you have renter's insurance, then the Insurance Company would replace your property up to your aggregate limit (e.g. policy limit). Renter's Insurance and Homeowner's Insurance are similar, but two separate policies.

If the floors are not warped, then I would not worry about it. If they do start warping, at that point you would want to move the tank to your parents' house.

Oh just an FYI, it is very smart to purchase renter's insurance just in case. You can never predict the stupid behavior of others or the general public. Even with higher limits, it should only be around $50 a month.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

oh i see! im gonna think it thru. 
thanks for all the help coldfire! you've always been great!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I can't remember the actual engineering factor but buildings and apartment complexes alike since the 1970's are suppose to have a support threshold (approximately) 4,000 lbs per square foot. Even with that, there are some shady, corner cutting contractors out there, so you're better off putting the tank against a load bearing wall like previously posted. Even better is to put the tank against a wall that has a bathroom on the other side being that the bathroom is more reinforced to hold a full bathtub in it. Unless you're living in the projects you SHOULD be fine, just use common sense about it.

Oh yeah... Like Coldfire said, RENTERS INSURANCE, $100K or enough to fix the building and the bills for the people you kill underneath of you.


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Oh yeah... Like Coldfire said, RENTERS INSURANCE, $100K or enough to fix the building and the bills for the people you kill underneath of you.


also check that the insurance people know you have an aquarium and check that everything that could happen is covered.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i guess you cant tell how the joices are placed maybe it you have a stud finder but if you put the tank horizonal on verticall joices youll be great cause youll be sitting on 6 or joices thats fine the other way youll only sit on 2-3 of them no good

plus remember the bathtub holds alot of water too so if thats not falling through the floor then your tank should be fine


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> i guess you cant tell how the joices are placed maybe it you have a stud finder but if you put the tank horizonal on verticall joices youll be great cause youll be sitting on 6 or joices thats fine the other way youll only sit on 2-3 of them no good
> 
> plus remember the bathtub holds alot of water too so if thats not falling through the floor then your tank should be fine


You're right about placing the the tank perpendicular to the joists, placing the weight on as many joists as possible spreads the weight out as much as possible. 
However, the bathtub part isn't neccesarily true. The framing depends on the size of the floor joists (ex 2x6, 2x8, 2x10 or 2x12) and the distance the joists are spanning. The size is generally the same, but the spacing can vary from anything to 12" O.C to 24" O.C. on the same floor. The only way to really know if you should be buying your neighbors hard hats and umbrellas as late Christmas gifts is to take a look at a set of plans (if they exist) and find out exactly how the building was framed.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

hey guys, i just remembered this thread and ive been wondering about the wieght of my new tank im gonna get.

its 360 gallons so thats allot of wieght! My room used to be a garage so theres no basement below me and im on a cement slab... BUT, they built a wood frame to get the floor up off the cement slab, so the wood has some space and isnt pushing right up against the cement... im guessing its how well its built but what do you guys think?..... i could find out the exact way its built if anyone can help me out


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

You mean there are spacers between the concret and the wood beams, then the actual floor? If so, how much space is there?

Normally, if they are going to build a floor up off the concret slab, they place the wood beams directly on the concret, bolt them togther, then add the floor on top of that.

Describe how the floor is construted some more for me. I am trying to draw a mental picture.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

I will have to get back to you on that, it sounded kinda wierd to me also, He made it sound like the floor was a inch or so above the concrete. ill get some better info on it for you and get back to ya. Thanks tho- holmes


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Alright so i got the basics of how the floor is made. The floor is about 12ft wide and say 24 ft long. Along the walls on each side (the long way) there are cement blocks that run all the way down on each wall. The floor was built on those blocks that run along the walls (having the boards rest on each side of the room on the cement blocks). making it about 6'' off the ground. It was made with 2x6 lumber i believe, every 16'' or whatever is normal. Let me know if you understand what im saying and what you think. Thanks, Joey


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

I talked to thewaythingsR and it sounds like i should be good, ill get pics up soon hopefull ill have the tank!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

180 gallon tank.......1620 lbs
250 lbs of sand
150 lbs of rock
350 lbs stand
30 lbs hood....... equals 2400 lbs total.


----------

